# iCloud saturé par les sauvegardes iPhone et Mac



## Youngkriss911 (14 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour, ma question est juste toute simple, que se passe t'il si on supprime la sauvegarde de son iPhone ou de son Mac ?
Je referais bien sur la sauvegarde une prochaine fois, mais juste pour savoir est ce que cela va supprimer ou modifier certaines choses sur le Mac ou iPhone ? 
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (14 Juillet 2018)

Bonsoir, 
Il ne se passera rien. Tu peux juste le regretter si ton iPhone venait à boguer quand tu n’as plus de sauvegarde. 
Mais si tu en as suffisamment ...pour saturer iCloud, tu peux en supprimer certaines ou toutes, puis faire une nouvelle sauvegarde via iTunes ou même sur iCloud


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Septembre 2019)

Bjr les Pro, J'aurai besoin d'aide concernant le stockage iCloud de mon iPhone (iPhone6 12.4.2). Ma sœur n'a qu’iPhone et n'a pas la partie orange (documents). Peut-être est-ce pack g les 2 ?? Puis-je supprimer la synchronisation entre Mac et iPhone 6 car mon iCloud est saturé par des documents pourtant je n'ai aucun doc sur iPhone. 
G écouté Chris K et g farfouillé (comme g pu avec ma dextérité de M. sur un téléphone) je suis arrivé à libérer de l'espace sur iCloud mais g tjr cette partie orange (est-ce mes contacts) ? Sinon à quoi peut-elle correspondre ? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Ma dextérité est plus ou moins meilleure sur un clavier donc je voudrais garder la fusion avec mon Mac de bureau. Je ne c quoi faire ?


----------

